
Ubiquiti disabled my MFA without verifying my identity first - muddyb0y
https://twitter.com/muddyb0y/status/1213110698483552256
======
eesmith
The original tweet uses "2FA". I read "MFA" here as "Master of Fine Arts"
rather than "Multi-Factor Authentication" and was confused.

